# Opinion? Who uses the ONE favourite mod only



## fbb1964

Am I the only one that have multiple mods but uses only one extensively? In short. I started vaping 3 years ago using a wismec mod. Bought another one as spare. Then few months later decided its too big bought a pico. Loved it and bought a few more spare pico mods. You have to be prepared and stocked up for that one day when and if the sh@t hits the fan right? And then I ended up using one single pico and tank since for 2.5 years. Until a few weeks ago bought a pico x as the active pico cap thread gave dramas, And now i'm using the pico x only. All the others still in package unopened. All spares for one unforeseen bad day you never know LOL Just bought the swag 2 it's time to change. Will probably use swag 2 only now for a very long time...

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## LeislB

I tend to use my vapor storm puma mod the most, despite it being the cheapest it is definitely my favorite.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Why have one favourite mod/setup when you can have a few different favourites

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS

I use the squid dbv3 most of the time. Tough as nails and straight forward.
Fallen off the top of a ladder and out of the car a few times ,still going strong.

Atties don’t fare as well vs impact though....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Noisy cricket and gear Rta. Firm fave for me right now.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Some have a favourite out and about set-up and another old faithful for indoors!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

I have 2 favourites, they are practically the same mod though they look different haha. Teslacig 86w Punk tube and Rincoe Mechman 80w tube....

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Timwis

NecroticAngel said:


> I have 2 favourites, they are practically the same mod though they look different haha. Teslacig 86w Punk tube and Rincoe Mechman 80w tube....


I think both those are fantastic options and great for when on the go, must be about the worse for people who like matchy matchy especially the Punk 86w i don't think i have ever seen a set-up where the tank looks like it belongs!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

Timwis said:


> I think both those are fantastic options and great for when on the go, must be about the worse for people who like matchy matchy especially the Punk 86w i don't think i have ever seen a set-up where the tank looks like it belongs!




not too bad. They are both gunmetal but sadly very different gunmetal haha. I think a silver punk would be awesome with a silver brunhilde and a blue Drip tip

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

NecroticAngel said:


> View attachment 202901
> not too bad. They are both gunmetal but sadly very different gunmetal haha. I think a silver punk would be awesome with a silver brunhilde and a blue Drip tip


Great effort there, that's the closest match i think i've seen, it's the steampunk styling looks great but isn't ideal to match up and the tapered top can make anything other than a tank with the perfect diameter look a bit too funky!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Also not bad matchy matchy. I know of better but I like this combo anyway hehe

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Well I have 3 mods that are the same but I have them in different colours and I use the same mod most of the time. It’s been about 6 months since I used another mod for more than half a day and this all happened last week so you could say I’m rotating my mods now. 

I still need to get to the 4 atties I have in my box that are the same seeing as though I run the same atties on the same mods most of the time anyways

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

I have a few different mods but, like @Christos I also have 3 mods in different colours - the iJust 3, which has been my favourite for a few years now. One colour is for coffee juice only, the other for bakery/dessert and the third for fruit, which I don't often vape.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Pico, Pico, Mini Pico, Therion, Aegis, Topside, and a couple of others, but the Therion is always loaded

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silo

If it takes a 18650 or better, a 510 connection I like that one. A booster and maybe some variable wattage is always a bonus.

Squonking is awesome, then you throw on an RDTA, have a mesh on that with boosted variable wattage, and that's like, wee! But I don't quite have that, though am happy with most.

Make sure it has nice mesh or coils in the atty and, I don't care, dripping adds more flavor even if it is a hassle. I still used the Recurve for ages, and still use it once in a while, though I should just fix both.

Currently using 80W Mechman, it is an excellent little mod. I really wanted to try the Manto pro that was on sale at VapeKing, but so damn broke, couldn't even.

Some mods can ruin vaping however. They might ruin batteries(bad fit) or have awful squonk bottles that ruins juice. Oh also have crappy panels which makes the mod fly because your hand grips that part, like the Recurve squonk. Least it is kinda tough, except the ones button died real quick, and sits in the hand real nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roodt

I only ever use one mod at a time. I tend to over research, drive myself insane with a million questions, then second guess my logic, research it all again, then brood over it for a month, and then buy something completely different.

I used a Vandy vape pulse 80w for two years now, before getting the Geekvape Aegis squonk. on the pulse I first had the Pulse RDA then a recurve and lastly a profile RDA, the Profile is now on the Aegis, and the Pulse 80w with a new profile belongs to the misses who recently quit the fags and took up vaping (lockdown has it's positives).

I am however currently very fascinated by the Aspire Mixx, that i reckon will go terribly dandy with the new Ether RTA, so I shall be driving myself up the bend with that now...

Edit: even the Bogan agrees...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silo

Roodt said:


> I only ever use one mod at a time. I tend to over research, drive myself insane with a million questions, then second guess my logic, research it all again, then brood over it for a month, and then buy something completely different.
> 
> I used a Vandy vape pulse 80w for two years now, before getting the Geekvape Aegis squonk. on the pulse I first had the Pulse RDA then a recurve and lastly a profile RDA, the Profile is now on the Aegis, and the Pulse 80w with a new profile belongs to the misses who recently quit the fags and took up vaping (lockdown has it's positives).
> 
> I am however currently very fascinated by the Aspire Mixx, that i reckon will go terribly dandy with the new Ether RTA, so I shall be driving myself up the bend with that now...
> 
> Edit: even the Bogan agrees...




Great choices sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Noisy v2 and Apocalyse.
Therion and Reload RTA. 
75c BF and Hadaly. 

Daily use for almost 3 years. 
So many other setups have come and come but those 3 kits seem to stand the test of time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I’m just going to add my 3 pulsars are tops. 21700 and 11ml capacity means 1 device for the day! 

currently running 2x nardas because I only have 2 but a 3rd is in the pipeline!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I use my mods to power my atties. I don't care much about matchy matchy. If someone is offended by my lack of style its on them, not me. If they happen to match that is perhaps a small bonus.

I like to vape 5+ juices between mixing sessions. I therefore use 5+ mods at a time. Usually single battery for higher Ohms and dual or triple for lower Ohms. 

When I go out I tend to use kit that is likely to survive dropping or me losing it. Lightweight plastic mods seem to survive falls best in my experience. They are usually cheap so if they break or get lost its no great loss.

Don't get me wrong. I appreciate the aesthetics of a good looking setup but it is low down on my list of priorities. I acknowledge that I hold a minority position but it is what it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Wimmas

I've had my iJoy Captain PD270 the last 3 years and it's never failed me, so I'm still using it.

I should probably get a 2nd mod as a backup as I have been wondering when this thing is going to pack up!

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B

I have 7 mods at the moment, but only 5 are in regular rotation. Oddly enough, the two that have been benched are the ones I used the most over a 2 year period until 6 months ago. They are: 

Bolt V2.5 with Recurve
Broadside with Dead Rabbit V1

The other 5 in regular rotation at the moment are:

Topside dual with Drop RDA
Cloudmaker Whiteout SX350J with Dvarw
Mono sq with JKM
SQ Evo with Drop Solo
SXK Billet Box

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stranger

For years I also only used the Pico's for mtl but since switching to DTL and bigger tanks I find I use a lot of energy and now prefer dual mods. Puma's are great value as is the Manto pro. They get swapped with the Blotto, Blitzen and Dvarw clone.

That mechman 80 with the Vapefly is also a great combo. The I have one or two that tend to stick together like the Crea squonk and the Recurve dual and then some mechs with the Wasp Nano

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I have too many mods... But I would never admit that to SWAMBO 
I mainly MTL these days, but my Ta-Vader (Tesla Invader III) is always in my daily rotation. I use different tanks on it, but my favorite combo has to be the Ta-Vader with the DJV RDTA. An absolute banger with tobacco and dessert profiles.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

DRAG X when I'm out and about - It's so convenient, doesn't leak, etc. 

Topside Single & VV Pulse V2 RDA at home - 10ml bottle + 21700 battery just lasts forever.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ivc_mixer

I have 2 Gen 2's and on both I have a Rebirth RTA. Had one Gen 2 which has lasted me over a year now - which is quite the accomplishment with mods for me - and due to this I decided to buy a backup, but the backup has now gone into rotation, so probably have to buy another backup... Not that I need it as I have a original Drag (still sealed in box) and about 7 or 8 other mods I can fall back on but I just love my Gen 2 sooo much!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Love your dedication to having spare mods @fbb1964 !
Backups for the backups is certainly the way to go

To answer your question, no, I use about 4-6 mods daily.
Each one has a different juice and I find it helps me to keep the vaping interesting and not get vapers tongue. It's also good because I can just grab one that's relatively full with a fresh battery if I am going out without warning. I always have 2/3 that are in need of a pitstop and 2/3 that are "fresh".

Also helps me timewise to pitstop in bulk - better "return on pitstop effort"

I usually have one or two tobaccoes, one or two fruity menthols and one or two newer juices I am trying or experimenting with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Quite a few mods but the three which i use the most currently is the .....

Vaporesso PM 80 for loose MTL action
Dani 21700 with the Aromamizer Lite 1.5 for tight MTL action
Aegis Legend with Tauren Beest for DL

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a fair collection of mods but my most used are my white delrin Stratums and my Dani MIni's all with Dvarw's on top!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I have too many mods... But I would never admit that to SWAMBO
> I mainly MTL these days, but my Ta-Vader (Tesla Invader III) is always in my daily rotation. I use different tanks on it, but my favorite combo has to be the Ta-Vader with the DJV RDTA. An absolute banger with tobacco and dessert profiles.
> View attachment 203050


By far the best rdta ever made

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Paul33 said:


> By far the best rdta ever made



PYRO V1 & 2 > DJV Dejavu.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ace_d_house_cat said:


> PYRO V1 & 2 > DJV Dejavu.



Got the Pyro v2 for it's bottom feed capabilities, gave it away after a week. did not come close to the flavor I get off my DJV

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Got the Pyro v2 for it's bottom feed capabilities, gave it away after a week. did not come close to the flavor I get off my DJV



Had both, put the same set of aliens in them and ran them on the same mod. The flavour difference from was noticeable, the PYRO being the superior tank. I still have my PYROs and will never sell them for any amount of money - I think they're that impressive.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Had both, put the same set of aliens in them and ran them on the same mod. The flavour difference from was noticeable, the PYRO being the superior tank. I still have my PYROs and will never sell them for any amount of money - I think they're that impressive.


Definitely the other way around for me. If I still did a lot of DL, I would absolutely get a few more DJV's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I tend to find something I like and stick to it, this goes for gear and flavours (Boring I know) I would say I swap out my devices every 6-8 months but in that time that is all that I use, I have plenty in my rotation but generally I only use one at a time (At the moment its the Drag S, I have 2 of them on rotation so that while one is on charge I can use the other) and then my Cali for when I want a bit of a stronger nic (which is maybe like once every 3 weeks lol), before that I was using the Gen pretty much since it was launched, I like the size of the Drag though

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Stroodlepuff said:


> I tend to find something I like and stick to it, this goes for gear and flavours (Boring I know) I would say I swap out my devices every 6-8 months but in that time that is all that I use, I have plenty in my rotation but generally I only use one at a time (At the moment its the Drag S, I have 2 of them on rotation so that while one is on charge I can use the other) and then my Cali for when I want a bit of a stronger nic (which is maybe like once every 3 weeks lol), before that I was using the Gen pretty much since it was launched, I like the size of the Drag though



I just bought a DRAG S from you guys last week for my wife and she has not put it down, she loves it that much! All her other mods and pods (I suspect) will all collect dust going forward...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I just bought a DRAG S from you guys last week for my wife and she has not put it down, she loves it that much! All her other mods and pods (I suspect) will all collect dust going forward...



Yeah it rivals the MVP2 for me, I absolutely loved that back in the day and used it for the longest time, I still have one I use once in a blue moon just for nostalgia sake but the Drag S gives me the same excitement as the MVP did back then, its been a long time since I have enjoyed a device this much, its the size that is the main thing for me, I honestly just love how small they are

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PartyDave

I have about 40 mods (review units), but I keep going back to my Swag 2 and Aegis X. Recently the Centaurus has gotten a lot of play time, but too scared I'll drop it so the Swag 2 comes back out. I received a review unit and after a week with it I bought 2 more as backups.

The most underrated 18650 mod currently on the market

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I have different tastes in Vaping (MTL only tobacco/custard/banana - DL only fruit on ice), so I try to pair my tanks with mods for a weekly rotation.

- OBS Cube Internal Battery Mod with the OBS Engine MTL RTA, is my out-and about when driving setup too
- Smok Koopor Mini with the Italian Boomstick Reaper RDA on top, is my tobacco/custard flavor tester and my odd stinkie replacement setup
- Vapor Storm Puma 200w Mod with Hellvape Passage RDA on top... daily banger! (actually got a spare Puma and Passage in the drawer)
- GTRS GT150 Internal Battery Mod, usually has one of my MTL Tanks/Drippers up top
- Geek Vape Aegis Mini, will either have the Drop Solo RDA or Geek Vape Ammit MTL RDA on top, my walking-around-the-garden setup
- Then there is the Lost Vape Paranormal 250c.... oooh ma'ma!!! The Digiflavor Drop (Dual) sits nicely on her with replay mode... Or the Augvape Intake Single RTA.

I literally use all of these in a day, and I try and change at least 2 to 3 tanks/drippers every week with something else I have in the collection... 

Will I replace any of these with the same mod if it packs up, only some... the Vapor Storm Puma for sure, and the Lost Vape Paranormal as well, so they will be my "favorites" if you look at it like that.

And of course there is always another mod/tank somewhere that I want to get to add to the lineup...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> By far the best rdta ever made


I think that's my second dislike rating I've ever recieved. I might cry a bit later

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Definitely the other way around for me. If I still did a lot of DL, I would absolutely get a few more DJV's


I want to get another DJV one day when I'm richer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

ace_d_house_cat said:


> PYRO V1 & 2 > DJV Dejavu.


Vaping is so subjective anyway. What I like someone else hates.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a fair collection of mods but my most used are my white delrin Stratums and my Dani MIni's all with Dvarw's on top!
> View attachment 203059


You mean Unfair Collection. I swear you own (or owned) at least 1 of every mod ever made.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Out and about it's my trusty old Pulse 80w with Recurve. At home it's my Vt Inbox with Recurve.I have other mods too, but those 2 get preference

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo

Paul33 said:


> Vaping is so subjective anyway. What I like someone else hates.


I really am enjoying the Mato! I put the coil from my Recurve in, sometimes I drip out of habbit and forget it is the Mato!

One day, when I can, I will drop it onto a dual batt regulated squonk and call it "the day".

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The Vaporesso Gen - red and blue -any of the 3 blotto's
Squid v3 - black and Inferno -any of the 3 blotto's
Dani mini -purple ,only Dvarw dl's on it 
My late great Smoant Ranker - with any of the Zeus family 
It's a weekly rotation for me , there is a lot of other mods that get used but not long term.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

